# Go To Jig for Crappies



## JimG

I was wondering if anyone would like to share their go-to jig for crappies in the Spring and what they use in the Summer deeper months ?

I fish Sandusky Bay and alot of in-land lakes and to date since 1998 the Blue Shiner Hot grub from Southern Pro has really produced some nice crappies for me.

They come in 2 inch size and in the early Spring I cut them down to smaller sizes and then about June I go with the natural size all the way through Fall.


I have found that if I fish them on a black jig head with eyes of white background with a red dot it seems to draw more strikes.


I used these jigs at Knox Lake and was able to leave with some nice sized slabs.
In Sandusky Bay they have always been my go- to jig to bring home some nice catches.

Just thought I'd throw this out and see if anyone would like to share proven methods for colors and sizes.

Good Fishing,

JimG


----------



## saugeye2

1/16oz roadrunner chart head black and chart body, also balck and chart tube jig 1/32 oz head fished under a fixed weighted float


----------



## back lash

Blue/White..Blue/Silver..Blue/Black. Depends on how clear the water is. If they are being shy, use a (RED) sparkle nibble. I throw all colors, but the GO-To color is Blue...I only use half of a sparkle nibble. I try to use a 1/32nd oz. jig if I can.Most times i have to use a 1/16thoz. head so I can get it out there.(If I use a 9' pole i can get the 1/32nd oz. out there good) I dont use tubes, I use twisters,and paddle tails. Here is a picture to show you some of the different plastics I throw. (i just thought it would be easier to show you) The 2 small fish that are black/silver and blue/silver are at wal-mart,they are made by Apex. If you want to get picky on size and keep the smaller crappie away,throw these. The small crawfish is made by strike king,it is available at Dicks. I throw these small craws for crappie and if they are not hitting, I drop it down close to the bottom and catch some perch with them. I try to use 1/32nd oz. as much as I can because the crappie love the slow drop...B.L.


----------



## bkr43050

I used to fish a lot of small tube jigs but in recent years have relied more on Roadrunners. I seem to always have at least as good of luck with the RR's as anything else we may be tossing. If I find any other varieties that look inviting this spring I may give them a try.


----------



## Lewzer

I like popeye and minifoo jigs. I don't notice much of a color preference. It changes all the time. RR and beetlespins usually produce the bigger slabs for me.

I found these Charlie Brewer sliders in Florida last year. The blue/white
produced well for me last year. I just got the grubs and used them on a plain RR or a plain jig.

http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/Details.tmpl?ID=96601197633952&Cart=126779763176640653&SKU=CS

Here's a better link showing all the slider colors in 20packs

http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/Details.tmpl?ID=95686825145080&Cart=126779763176640653


----------



## chaunc

The spoon is my go to bait. Tip with a minnow, slow trolled over wood at any depth, is the ticket. I've tried a lot of stuff but the microspoons have produced best for me. Chartreuse and candy green are my two favorites. They produce in any lake i've fished. Second is a black and green twister tail or paddle tail in the 2" size on 1/16 oz jighead. Casted or under a bobber.


----------



## Lewzer

Chaunc. I used the microspoons several times last year with a leader and barrel swivel but they spin and twist your line terribly.
I used them with and without a bobber.
How do you rig them to avoid the spinning or is that what makes them so good?


----------



## crappiedude

I mostly use tubes
black/chart
green/chart
red/chart
orange/chart
of course you have to stuff them full of nibbles with your bait pump
http://www.thebaitpump.com/


----------



## chaunc

Lewzer said:


> Chaunc. I used the microspoons several times last year with a leader and barrel swivel but they spin and twist your line terribly.
> I used them with and without a bobber.
> How do you rig them to avoid the spinning or is that what makes them so good?


How fast are you trolling them? I use my electric at around .5 to .8 and i dont get line twist. Are you using the big motor? They're way to light to use that way. I do good drifting them also. They flutter really nice. Thats what makes them so good for me.


----------



## husky hooker

lewser,i ve never seen you catch a big crappie,have i???? wanna try the docks this year in april.they never dreged last year the crappies should be back.


----------



## bkr43050

Well I was at Cabela's yesterday and was motivated by this thread to search for some new (to me) crappie lures. I tried finding Microspoons but they had no idea what they were and thus I struck out on them. I grabbed a few other brands of small spoons to try though. I can't remember what the names were off the top of my head except that I know that I did get a small Swedish Pimple (1/12 ounce).

I didn't go too crazy on buying stuff but at least I have a few new items to start the season.


----------



## Lewzer

I never said anything about catching BIG crappies Dan. I go for numbers-you know -to keep the fish population down

I haven't been down there in about 4 years. I would love to try fishing there again if I can get away for a day or two.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

bkr43050..... If you are looking for Microspoons PM Chaunc or Big Daddy they can put you onto them they are both on the Pro Team for Microspoon....JIM....CL....


----------



## Fish Scalper

I've become very partial to some jigs from TNT Tackle. These and one called a Whacky Jig. http://tnttackleonline.com/crappie panfish jigs.htm Have yet to try em on Steelhead, but I think they'll work great.


----------



## crappie4me

i use 1 1/2" tube jigs..black/chartreuse red/chartreuse...or 1 1/2" or 2" curly tail.. chartreuse under a 1" weighted float


----------



## crittergitter

My go to is a 1/16 oz tube jig head with a tube of red/chart or black/chart. If fish are holding deeper, I'll go with a 1/8 standard lead head with a 3" charteruesse twister tail. I have never felt the need to add a nibble or a minnow. There are times when fish are a little finicky that I like to have some minnows with me, but that is the exception rather than the norm. I generally only fish crappie in April and May anymore, but might target them once or twice in Sept/Oct.


----------



## smalliediehard

LBF has plenty of crappie tackle,but i go with my homemade crappie jig,a few select colors of southern pro crappie tubes in 1.5" and 2" depending on their appitite.i also do really good on lindy guppy jigs as well.


----------



## Intracoastal

I can't keep them off the small gulp minnows...not that I want to...I just can't. Also, powerbait trout worms work well for me. Both of these I use with a jig, but the trout worms you have to use a jig w/o a collar or else you tear the bait up. But what do I know, I'm not a self-proclaimed "crappie guy."


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

I tie a 1/32 oz. black fly with kiptail and a white or red eye. I tip w/ a couple of maggots, have caught allot of slabs on this under a tiny yellow bobber. I also had some success drifting w/ micro spoons tipped w/ a minnow under a slip bobber.


----------



## Poohflinger

This is very boring, but here it goes. A plain white maribou jig. Made in china 10 for a dollar. Tipped with a minnow. Seems to work for me every time. And the white bass always show up while using it too. Sometimes I'll use a chart. head and body with a white tail, but always had great success with maribou. It is probably just the minnow that gets them to hit it. I have not strayed from this combo because I'm afraid I'll miss out on the action. And of course my dad, is catching the same number of fish right next to me on a plain hook and minnow! He is no nonsense "OLD SCHOOL" and just shakes his head every time I dream up some special bait that is gonna work miracles. He just laughs, he still digs worms and puts them in an old Cambells soup can!


----------



## Pole Squeezer

Southern Pro crappie stinger in red/chartreuse 1", 1.5" green sparkle twister tail on a 1/64, or 1/32nd jig head. Also 1.5" gulp minnows on 1/32-1/16 jig head. Lastly, 1.5" southern pro triple tail grub in chartreuse sparkle, green sparkle, smoke, and shad colors, on a plain darter style jighead.


----------



## Guest

doll flies or crappie magnets.


----------



## Big Daddy

I would have to say a Microspoon, even though it's not a jig. They are an awesome way to present a bait and work extremely well.


Jig? 1/32 oz Northland ball jig w/ chartruse crappie stinger... I have great success with that one. I do have other colors to switch out, but that would be the jig.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Big Daddy said:


> I would have to say a Microspoon, even though it's not a jig. They are an awesome way to present a bait and work extremely well.


Where can I find Microspoons in the Cleveland area? I'm heading to a lake in the UP later in the month that has some huge crappies (16.5" was the largest caught last year, many caught in the 13"-15" range). Michigan has some PIA policies with minnows due to VHS, so I am looking for alternatives to minnows. The crappies are often found on a steep break to a vegetation-filled underwater island on the windblown side. Since they often sit tight to the vegetation/rocks, I normally have to use something that can be floated (under a float) in to the target zone with the wind. They seem to bite best on minnows - larval baits and worms don't work that well. Looking into trying Gulp minnows as well.


----------



## chaunc

Steel Cranium said:


> Where can I find Microspoons in the Cleveland area? I'm heading to a lake in the UP later in the month that has some huge crappies (16.5" was the largest caught last year, many caught in the 13"-15" range). Michigan has some PIA policies with minnows due to VHS, so I am looking for alternatives to minnows. The crappies are often found on a steep break to a vegetation-filled underwater island on the windblown side. Since they often sit tight to the vegetation/rocks, I normally have to use something that can be floated (under a float) in to the target zone with the wind. They seem to bite best on minnows - larval baits and worms don't work that well. Looking into trying Gulp minnows as well.


Microspoons has a new line of plastics this year. The frydaddy is a minnow imitation that should work very well for your need. Check out www.microspoons.com and order some and some spoons. They have a special going on for their plastics. Buy one get one free.


----------



## saugeye56

1/16 Roadrunner Marabou with a Red head and white body


----------



## rolland

My fishing buddy cant tie knots so I cheat and get to hook up 2 . On dark days I will hook up 1 with a small dark jig and other is always orange/green combo jig. When we are @ the lake we just keep switching tails and minow combos till somthing works. When I find em I slowly increase the offering on 1 pole to look for big ones.


----------



## Steel Cranium

saugeye56 said:


> 1/16 Roadrunner Marabou with a Red head and white body


Just returned from the UP trip. White roadrunner jig head/spinner without marabou, smallest Cabelas had (1/16th, I believe). Tipped with a 1" gulp minnow in the shad color. Slow retrieve below a float deep enough to keep near but out of treetops. Provided plenty of crappies, nothing under 12" up to 15". Also three pike over 30" on the same lure. Also used for brook trout in the an unstocked river (biggest 12") and some largemouths. A good minnow substitute in a state with tough restrictions for live minnows due to VHS.


----------

